# Warrior Run Locomotive Works Fire



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Warrior Run Locomotive Works (Clem Ojevich's shop) was heavily damaged in a fire this afternoon. I don't know much more than that (that's pretty much what Clem posted on Facebook), but figured I'd pass it along. Thoughts and prayers for Clem as he works through this.

Later,

K


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh no, that is awful! I saw Clem and his crew 2 weeks ago at the Timonium show, and as usual hung there watching the superb NG trains and scenery. A blow to the narrow gage community.

Jerry


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Very unfortunate what happened and I hope they didn't have the club modules stored there.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Links to news articles: 

http://citizensvoice.com/news/nanticoke-hobby-shop-badly-damaged-by-fire-1.2009170

and

http://wnep.com/2016/02/18/crews-battle-smoky-fire-in-nanticoke/

Very sad. Just spent President's Day weekend in Scranton with Clem. How fleeting happy moments can be.

Scott


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Aw man, will be thinking about them.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Clem's loss. He is one of the premier east coast dealers, and is a long time supporter of our hobby with his attendance at so many shows.

Larry


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess that explains why my email didn't go through yesterday. I have one of his excellent 6500 flat cars built up...

Robert


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Terrible news from Nanticoke. Just saw Clem this past weekend at the Scranton Steamup. I'm sure it's very difficult watching part of your world go up in flames. My thoughts are with Clem and here's hoping all will work out for him as he has been a huge supporter of the Large Scale hobby for the years that I have known him, not to mention a great guy and good friend.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Clem is one of the last traditional hobby businesses. A true loss to the hobby and for him. We wish him well in this trying time with hopes he can once again open the doors for the hobbies he supported.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw Clem on tv tonite, he said at 74 he was not going to rebuild the building. Perhaps he will open up in another location.

Chuck


----------

